# Work of Art Blue boated Wharf Tournament



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The Work of Art boated a 120" Blue and is expected to weigh in at 6pm tonight at the Wharf in Orange Beach.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! Cant wait to see it. Any info on where she was caught?


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Cannot get there until Saturday! Post some pics for all to see!!


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Work of art isn't coming to in tonight after catch/releasing another blue but another boated blue around 110" will be coming in tonight around 7-8


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've heard that done deal has a good fish on board as well. Couldn't confirm with anyone else though


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great tournament,840 k optional cash
Work of Art 119.5" 665#
Traders Hill 102.5" 367#
Goodby Girl 102.5" 364#
Plumb Loco 4 blues released
Jacquelyn first dolphin 42#
Three Chiefs first YF 171#
Click Through first (71#) and second wahoo.
35 billfish released. Plumb loco snaked second top boat with 1,620 pts (405 each blue)


----------

